# Sex of kids by smelling poll---accurate vs. not accurate



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So i thought it would be interesting if we all tested the theory myfainters brought up and determined if it's true or just a old wives' tale this kidding season. So far there have been 2 or 3 people who say it works. 
The theory is: if your doe's poll smells slightly bucky, she has atleast 1 buck in there. Really bucky, chance of twin bucks or more, and no smell indicates doelings. 
Post your does who are 2 months + along in their pregnancy, and do a guess on what you think she may have by the scent of her poll. 
This is going to be really, really fun!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

I still haven't done the sniff test on Bree, Tira or Miss Muffet.... guess I better get on it tomorrow before they kid!! LOL

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

I'm gonna do a 'make sure' sniff on my doe tomorrow too!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Oh... I'll have to check Poppy too. She is due the end of January- beginning of Feb. I'll hold off on checking Patches until the end of the month since she isn't due until the end of February.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

My 4 are not due until May but when they get closer I will give it a try :shocked: . If I get laughed out of the house :help: , are you going to provide room and board for me and a dozen goaties :help: :ROFL:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

We have an extra bedroom!  but then . . . I might get kicked out too if i'm discovered . . . :scratch:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

If you get caught just pretend you were giving kisses.... or you tripped and fell????? :ROFL:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Hallie--very bucky 
Joy--no smell (does, I hope!)
Goldie--no smell (not SURE if she's preg still though because she had some pinkish discharge and no udder yet)
Boo--no smell
Chickadee--no smell
Sparrow-- only a month along
Charm--2 months or so along and no smell
PeeDee--2 months along and no smell
Tulip--no smell
Cinnamon (sold her yesterday, but there is no smell)

I will update as they deliver.  Hallie, Cinnamon, and Joy will be first--within the next two weeks or so. Also, Panama and Ophelia are at a nearby farm, so I might be able to get their owner to 'sniff' them so I can add them to the list.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Alright so I went out to the barn today with my mom and she thought I was crazy for smelling the goats heads, But when I told her why, I think it made her think we are all crazy. Faith is due today and she still smells really bucky so we will see what she gives me.
Faith is due Feb 8th and she has a really bad buck smell so I am guessing 2 bucks. Even though she was super bucky she gave me one :kidred: 
Ruby is due on the January 12th and she has a kinda bucky smell so I am guessing one buck one doe. Well Ruby kidded at about 12:10a.m. on the 13th of January with :kidblue: :kidblue: So I guess I was a little off we will see about faith.
I will let you know as the kids arrive.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

My ND Daisy, due March, smells slightly bucky, so I'm thinking :kidblue: :kidred: .
Kidded with one :kidred: I sniffed her >mama's< poll after kidding, and she retained her bucky smell. . . . . So I think it would be a good idea to smell the doe's poll before breeding, and write down her natural scent so you don't forget, and then sniff her again when she is three months preggers.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Miss Muffet (due anytime)- no buck smell?? :kidblue: :kidred: 
Bree- Very faint Buck smell? :kidred: :kidred: 
Tira- not a chance of letting me near the top of her head!!!  :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Poppy- no Buck smell yet... but she is still over a month away so will update on her.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

:dance: so excited to see what everyone will have!


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

So I went out and sniffed my goats head. Mesa, who's due at the end of Jan had a bucky smell. But then, so did Splash, who was due the 30th of Dec, and shows no sign of anything, so I'm pretty sure she's not preggers. But, no one has said anything about sniffing the polls of dry does, so it may mean nothing. Maybe they had just been butting heads, who knows.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Next time I go out, I will get a good whiff. Forgot too today! :doh:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Hope has a slight smell on her poll, don't know if I would call it bucky. :whatgoat:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

OK Did it and hubby caught me!!! "What the h*** are you doing?"!!! So I explained everything to him-"Thats the stupidest thing i ever heard!"-Well CFW 360 smelled sorta bucky-so ima say a buck and doe-359 didnt smell bucky-so a doe??? We'll see if this works- It's not the first time Ive done something wierd. :ROFL:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Okay - can I just say this thread has me laughing!! Of course, if I ever have a pregnant doe, I'll secretly be sniffing her head. :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

I have got to smell Precious head if I can remember tonight. : hlala: I just cant remember to do it with all the goats wanting grain and there treats.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*



heathersboers said:


> OK Did it and hubby caught me!!! "What the h*** are you doing?"!!! So I explained everything to him-"Thats the stupidest thing i ever heard!"-Well CFW 360 smelled sorta bucky-so ima say a buck and doe-359 didnt smell bucky-so a doe??? We'll see if this works- It's not the first time Ive done something wierd. :ROFL:


UPDATE***OK 360 had 2 does- 1 didnt make it- and 359 had a buck and doe....I had it backwards!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Narcissus smells incredibly bucky 
UPDATE: Narcie had :kidblue: :kidred: one of each!

Rose doesnt smell bucky


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Welll.....I did it too!
Bailey... due 2/23 no bucky odor

Binkey due 3/1 She has a "musky" smell , not really bucky but very "goaty"

Angel... due 3/23.... nope, no buck smell

Bailey is a FF
Binkey 4th FF has had nothing but does for me twice before
Angel 3rd FF had 1 doe as her first and twin bucks her 2nd.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Snowy smells so bad of buck I just about got sick. She is due in March.

Daisy had no odor other then goat. She is also due in March.

We did bathe both girls when they came home in October. Let's see how this works.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Wildflower smelled very bucky at first but lost the sent over the last 6 weeks or so- 1 buck, 2 does


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

I smelled my girls a month before they kidded in December. Hubby looked at me really wierd. lol Lucy smelled bucky and had 2 does and 1 buck. Zoey did not smell bucky at all and had 2 does. I will try it on the does that will kid this spring.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

ok - didn't really smell smiley - so don't know - but she had a doe and a buck on friday. Mocha on the other hand - I did smell a buck and she had a larger udder than last year. She kidded today, a buck and a doe. Wawa no really smell other than a milky smell. Tia - now does smell a bit of buck. So will know in less than a month on her. - Just one thing i have to ask - I have a doe that should be kidding soon, but she smells like rotting meat? - could there be a dead kid in her? update on 29 - she had a buck and a doe today.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Ok, I did smell heads and wrote them down and never posted them. My daughter things I have totally lost my mind.

I never did smell 
Zyla (thought I had more time),

Penny lane, smelled like a dirty goat. (twin Girls)
Precious smelled a little Bucky, (I was thinking a buck and a doe). NOPE just one buck. She was not that Bucky smelling.
Anna Belle, smelled like a dirty goat. Twin girls
Gracie Lou She smelled a little Bucky, not bad but I could smell it. So I thought a buck and a doe. YEP buck and doe.
Night, she smells wow like buck. SO I am guessing two boys. NOPE she had one Doe that died. 

I have been 100% correct so far.

I will see about night then I have hope in May. I will wait to smell her head.

So I have been correct ao all my goats and my 4Hers goats EXCEPT night.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Cinnamon smelled a little bucky--she had triplets, 1 buck and 2 does
Hallie smelled really bucky for a while, but about a week before delivery it seemed to lessen a lot--she had one big buckling and a small doe
Panama smelled bucky--very; 2 bucklings!
And Ophelia--no smell at all; just goaty--2 does!
Now Joy is due any time now. She smells a little bucky--let's hope it's a boy and a girl!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

:greengrin: Ok I want you to know I risked my life to do this, had the wrong shoes on the dogs thought I had a paper & pencil treat and Brickhaus wouldnt let me near.
I did make sure the neghbors didnt see me.

So, the 5 I did whiff are all due in about 2 weeks.
All but one smelled a little bucky.

Topline
Mystify 
Lela
Livewire.
Nanette; none


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

LMAO you all are crazy funny!!

Gonna have to smell my soon. I have several due in the next month or so, and one any day now lol


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

UGH!!! I smelled Poppy today and she STINKS!!! Definitely a bucky smell. 
:hair: I really want to keep a doe out of her!!!!!!! Maybe it's a girl and a boy... but just a really bucky boy??? I can hope can't I!!!! :slapfloor: Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me that she has a girl hiding in there!

YAY!!!!! Poppy kid today.. A buck and a DOE!!!!!! WOOHOOO!!! :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblack: (she delivered a stillborn later in the night.... never checked the sex... couldn't stand to know :tears: ) Darn goats... I wish my herdqueen would quit bullying everyone so badly.. she's getting separated next year.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Fingers crossed. 
Cross your fingers for me too---my Daisy smells really bucky too! :roll:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

"well smelled my girls heads. Hope this is right. Only one doe is slightly bucky. Doe yr would be great lol"

This was posted before my does started kidding. But now I wish I had said what doe smelled. I didnt smell lyric and she ended up having boys, but my others are actually sticking to this pretty well. One doe had 3 kids, two does and one buckling, another doe had one doe, then another doe which very well might be the doe that actually smelled bucky had one buckling. Im thinking it was her  Well see if the others have mostly/does as well. Very interesting. I didnt believe this at first.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Well, Joy smelled semi-bucky, and I thought I'd disproven this theory because she had 2 doelings on 1/26. Both were very small--one a bit larger than the other. The smallest one weighs a pound! TINY! Well, I was thinking maybe they were premie. And apparently I was right. I was cleaning this morning, adding bedding, etc, and picked them up to love on them and wouldn't you know it, the larger one now has testicles!!! They dropped. They weren't there before. That's all I looked for before, because I was more concerned with getting them dry, warm, and eating from mom. Sooooooo... the theory is correct again. Semi-bucky: buck and doe.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Angie,

My girl Night a week ago smelled REALLY bucky. WOW I would of thought I was smelling one of the bucks. well last night I smelled her again,(she was due three days ago). She barely had a buck smell. :shrug:

I am praying ray: that she has a girl in there.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Penny, the Nubian, due end of Feb, noticed for the first time tonight smelled very bucky. Neither of the LaManchas smelled bucky.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Livewire kidded yesterday.
1 buckling, 2 doeling.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Ok so... Whisper & Demi smell totally normal - maybe all does?
Harmony smells a bit bucky - maybe one of each?

ROFL
LW


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

I need to check my other girls but last night, Spring was smelling really bucky. Oh, I hope for at least one doe!!

An article I read in NPGA Memo said that when a doe has a large udder she likely has more bucks than does (since bucks eat more and the doe's body is producing what it will need). Claribelle had triplet bucks last year and her udder was very large. Maybe this should be part of the experiment too?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

well, I had a 4H meeting on Sunday. I told everyone that was having babies to go smell their goats heads and tell me what they smell.

I went town to the barn of the family we were at, and I smelled one doe and I told her WOW she is having bucks. She smelled her head and said she could really smell the buck smell also. Guess what? She had twin boys yesterday. The other one is due in a few weeks, I told her I thought she would have one of each. We will see.

The other 4Her has a doe and I smelled her heard the other day, I told her one of each. We will see.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Okay -- Texy due in March -- smelled her head -- she's very tame so I r-e-a-l-l-y smelled it. Smelled like a goat's head! We'll see!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

I think this is sort of an interesting thing, it'll be neat to see what my girls have  so from the goats that let me smell them:
Gabby: slight buck smell
Martha: ewwwww
Molly: ewwwwww
Annie: nothing
Sophie: slight
Caramel: nothing
Hazel: slight
Gertie: nothing
and before they went to their new homes Ruby didn't smell and Tillie smelled really bad, she also proceeded to hit me in the nose when I tried to smell her


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

This is a very interesting experiment... :ROFL: :ROFL:

Vicki--smells really strong bucky...
Violet--only smells a little bucky....smells more like a doe!!

I'm hoping for a :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: year!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Well, I smelled Patches today and she has a bit of a "musky" smell to her... but it has been raining so could just be wet goat smell?? I'm hoping for 2 doelings and 1 buckling..... so we shall see. :- ) Oh... I'm also wondering if I got her breeding date wrong... she may be due in another 30 days!!! :hair: :hair: She's not bagging much at all and her ligs are still tight. Doesn't seem right for a doe on day 138. She normally kids on day 147. onder:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*



sweetgoats said:


> well, I had a 4H meeting on Sunday. I told everyone that was having babies to go smell their goats heads and tell me what they smell.
> 
> I went town to the barn of the family we were at, and I smelled one doe and I told her WOW she is having bucks. She smelled her head and said she could really smell the buck smell also. Guess what? She had twin boys yesterday. The other one is due in a few weeks, I told her I thought she would have one of each. We will see. She is in Labor now, so we will see.
> 
> ...




Well Night had one DOE. So I have no idea what the buck smell was. Missed that one :shrug:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Okay - smelled Crescent's poll and no buck smell at all...could it really be that we are having girls??? I guess I can hope.  I'll let you know....!

Crescent freshened with twin doelings.

Cocoa had a bucky smelling poll, and she had a single buck.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

I smelled Zoe's poll and no buck smell so I guess girl(s) on the way.

I finally remembered to do Molly; there's a strong smell not really sure it's bucky, but I'll say maybe it means 1 is a boy.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

OK, so most of my girls aren't due until May-June, but I have two due the first week of April (yay!):

*Moonlight* - alternates between no smell to just slightly bucky, so I'm going to say at least one :kidred: (hope :kidred: :kidred: )

*Storm* - smells so strong it almost made me nauseous. I'm only guessing one :kidblue: cuz she's a FF.

I'll wait to smell the rest of the girls closer to their due dates.

ETA: Well, Moonlight had two MONSTROUS :kidblue: :kidblue: , both stillborn.

Storm had :kidblue: :kidred: .

So far, not accurate at all. I'll try with the rest of my does as they freshen over the next 3 months.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Bonnie - no buck smell, delivered doeling yesterday...


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

My doe Laverne had a strong buck smell. Well today she dropped twin bucklings.

Evan


----------



## Joyceb (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

OK. I have 5 does due between now and 3/5.

Clara, due 2/26 - has smelled STRONGLY bucky for more than a month.
Bella, due 3/5 - has smelled bucky for ~2-3 weeks.
Magil, due 2/25 - no noticeable buck smell.
Lil, due 3/5 - possibly mild bucky smell over the last week. 
Gypsy, due 3/5 - no noticeable buck smell.

I had not heard of this "old wives tale" but when Clara started smelling SO strong I told my husband I thought that might mean she has a couple of bucks in there (she is VERY wide). :laugh:

I'll let you know the results!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Bailey....due 2/23 kidded 2/26 single buckling :kidblue: . Very strong buck smell to her poll.
Binkey...due 3/1, kidded 3/5 stillborn :kidblue: smells bucky too
Angel due 3/17, no buck smell kidded 3/23 :kidred: :kidred:

So far, the does here that have a buck odor, I've gotten 1 buckling born so far


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Emily... Strong buck smell throughout most of pregnancy... Triplets, two :kidblue: :kidblue: and one :kidred: !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*



nancy d said:


> :greengrin: Ok I want you to know I risked my life to do this, had the wrong shoes on the dogs thought I had a paper & pencil treat and Brickhaus wouldnt let me near.
> I did make sure the neghbors didnt see me.
> 
> So, the 5 I did whiff are all due in about 2 weeks.
> ...


*Official Results; 
Topline 2 d 1b
Msytify; not due till May
Lela; 2b 1d
Livewire; 2d 1b
Nanette; 1d 1b*


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

I'll try this again and see if it stays posted,,: All my goats are Boer.

B.G. X Reg. Boer = no bucky smell
Katherine X Fufge = no bucky smell
Betty X Fudge = no bucky smell

So if this works I think my herd is going to be very happy, all in the :kidred: 
:leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo: Who would have thought that smelling my goats head would be so exciting...
:shades: Who cares what the neighbore thought,,,my goaties liked the extra attention..

Betty


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Most of my girls are due to kid April 12-13.

Izadar Had a bucky smell kidded with one :kidblue:

Misty No buck smell guessing :kidred: :kidred: :kidblack:

Precious Buck smell guessing :kidred: :kidblue:

Miss Polly No buck smell guessing :kidred: or :kidred: :kidred:

Lily To early to smell, but she always has :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## msbytes (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

This is really interesting because we only have three does and we couldn't figure out why our first boer doe smelled gaggingly strong of buck for about a month before she gave birth to her large little :kidblue:. Then we found this forum. :leap: 
So we tried this with our nubian doe and she didn't seem to have any bucky type of smell at all. She gave birth to a sweet :kidred: and a cute little :kidblue: last Sunday. We have one left to go and this boer doe only smells slightly bucky so we are hoping for at least one :kidred: ray:

Pam


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

My doe had no bucky smell, Kidded this morning: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## wookiee (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

My doe had a bucky smell at month 3, but hasn't smelled bucky since then.

Kidded with five:
:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
:shrug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Well, Mimzi smells slightly bucky.... I'm hoping :kidblue: :kidred: ???? I'd sure like to be wrong though.... I want all girls from her!!! :sigh:

Mimzi kid 3-14-2010 with buck and doe twins!


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Velvet is due 3/21 and doesn't smell like buck at all. 
Praying for does!

*Well, she had a buck. As he was being born, I smelled a strong bucky odor.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*



Idahodreamer said:


> My ND Daisy, due March, smells slightly bucky, so I'm thinking :kidblue: :kidred: .
> Kidded with one :kidred: I sniffed her >mama's< poll after kidding, and she retained her bucky smell. . . . . So I think it would be a good idea to smell the doe's poll before breeding, and write down her natural scent so you don't forget, and then sniff her again when she is three months preggers.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Gabby, no smell: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Martha, very strong smelling: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
:scratch: :shrug:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

Interesting, Sarah. Next, I need to set up a poll of accurate vs. not accurate. :scratch:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*

i'll have to see what happens the next batch i guess


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay, I gave up went out and smelled three of them just now, none of them smell any different to me. I didn't smell all five of them, just three. And one handy one that isn't bred. I wonder if you need to be above or below a certain age to smell what you are smelling for. I can smell the bucks, but it isn't offensive to me, and I can't smell anymore that pherome thing that makes some men more attractive to some women than others. Past menopause. I think before it is the same. This is a change that is known to happen to women, and I think it doesn't happen to men. 

I'm really happy I can still smell the roses just fine.

This is the year I want mainly bucks, I will be sick if I have all does. I want one nice doe from one in particular, and the rest could happily be bucks. I know it won't turn out like that, and I will be okay with a couple nice does. But not 10, please!

Jan


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't smell anything the last few weeks and she had one great big... :kidred:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

The only one that smelled bucky had a single doeling. The one that had a buckling and doeling didn't smell at all.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*



lesserweevil said:


> Ok so... Whisper & Demi smell totally normal - maybe all does?
> Harmony smells a bit bucky - maybe one of each?
> 
> ROFL
> LW


well... I dunno if it was accurate or not
got :kidred: :kidred: from Whiss, :kidred: :kidblue: from Demi, and :kidred: :kidblue: from Harmony

LW


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Spring smelled pretty bucky and had one of each. But it kind of changed sometimes - she'd smell really bucky and then not so bad.

Claribelle smells a bit bucky and is huge, hopefully half and half. 
Magnolia does not smell bucky at all - hopefully all girls! She is really big too and not due until June.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I couldn't smell anything bucky about them, and I had so far five bucks and one doe, one left to kid.

Jan


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Isis is smelling very goaty.... I'm not smelling anything bucky... but she definitely has strong goat smell so maybe 2 girls and 1 boy??? We shall see she is due in 2 1/2 weeks!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I sniffed Pickles poll a few weeks ago and she smelled strongly bucky. Today with 3 weeks to go she just smelled like a goat, not bucky at all. I guess we will find out in 3 weeks or there abouts.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Sex of kids by smelling poll---Let's all Experiment*



Goat Crazy said:


> Most of my girls are due to kid April 12-13.
> 
> Izadar Had a bucky smell kidded with one :kidblue:
> 
> ...


Well so far for me the poll smelling has been accurate

Izadar Had a bucky smell kidded with one :kidblue:

Misty No buck smell kidded with :kidred: :kidred:

Precious Buck smell kidded with :kidblue: :kidred:

Miss Polly No buck smell kidded with :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Lily To early to smell, but she always has :kidred: :kidblue: not due till june 7th ,but she doesn't smell bucky *yet*.


----------

